# Lake City 223 brass. Crimped? Fast REsponse NEEDED!



## huntnfish08 (Nov 10, 2007)

Is all Lake City 223 brass crimped?

Is it not a good choice for reloading in a bolt action rifle chambered in 223Rem only?

I've got some on order and didn't do my homework 

If I can't exchange this before it is shipped is it a big deal as far as reloading goes?

Adam


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Often when you order the crimp has been removed. If not you can ream or swage. A swage die for your press is cheap and I think much faster than reaming.

Try this:

http://www.midwayusa.com/viewproduct/?p ... ber=447022


----------



## huntnfish08 (Nov 10, 2007)

OK, Hopefully crimp is removed to save that process. I'm not real worried about it.

So, case capacity is same as 5.56 Nato brass?
Thicker cup?

How does this affect loads? Obviously less capacity. That means higher pressure with same volume of powder, correct?

Will that give me higher velocity per equal powder? Yet not have the volume to get max load? Does it all come out in a wash or will I lose 50ish fps on the top end?

Thanks for any help you can provide.
Adam


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Maybe someone else on here can tell you who makes LC brass. I am not sure, but it is the same weight as the Winchester brass that I have. I would suggest filling a case with powder and see what the powder weight is. Then do the same with Winchester or Remington. My experience in the past has been that the brass is thicker in military, the weight is more, and the case capacity is less. However, I load LC the same as my Winchester. I will not say they are the same, only that my lot appears to be the same. Do some experimenting on your own to check case capacity. 
Even without a scale you should be able to fill a LC case and transfer it to a Winchester or Remington case and see if that case is filled with the transferred powder, or comes up short.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

If it is once fired brass that has not been processed it will have the crimped in primers. I have a RCBS Primer Pocket Swager Tool, but to be honest I don't hardly ever use it any more. I made an attachment that chucks into my electric drill that holds my Deburring / Chamfer Tool. I find it much easier and quicker to just ream the crimp from the primer pocket.

As per differences between LC (Lake City Military Aresonal which is now owned by ATK that owns Federal Cartridge I believe) and commercial brass, I have never found a difference. When using WCC Military Brass I have had to cut back about a half grain of powder compared to LC Military or Commercial though.

I actually prefer using LC Military Brass as I have found it to be very uniform, and to be honest is all I use anymore. I generally buy mine from The Brassman unprocessed.

I think I have like 1400 rounds of .223 ammo loaded all in LC Military Brass.

On the Sierra site there is an article about loading for Gas Guns. There is a section on .223 Brass in which they weighed both case weight and volume on 100 cases from several different sources. If I can find the link I will post it for you.

Larry

PS it wasn't one the Sierra Site but rather at http://www.6mmbr.com/223Rem.html

Larry


----------



## Aznative (Apr 6, 2009)

Most places give you the option of buying just the brass or buying processed brass which is cleaned, deprimed and decrimped. The best tool on the market is the Dillon Swager. It is fantastic brass and it's case capacity is on par with commercial brass.


----------

